# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Αχ τι θυμήθηκα...

## Ventrix

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8080

...

Αν μπορεί κάποιος moderator ας το μεταφέρει εδώ!!!

----------


## Vigor

Done!

----------

